# Drawer slides for inset drawers



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

I searched before I posted this so I apologize if it's been asked and answered. I'm looking for recommendations for drawer slides for kitchen drawers (inset). Also, would there be a different choice for large pot and pan drawers.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

There is no reason that you cannot use the same hinges you would use for a overlay drawer. You just have to make the whole drawer narrower or the opening larger so that the drawer front fits within the opening.


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Use the same slides for both applications. When you install slides for overlay drawer fronts you install the slides flush to the front of the faceframe. On inset drawers you recess the slides back in the cabinet the thickness of the drawer front.


----------



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks all. That’s good info.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

bailymwmw,
For most drawers, I use KV8400 series slides, they are rated for 100#. For large drawers that will hold a lot of weight, I will use KV 8500 series, rated at 150#. This may all sound like extreme overbuilding to some people, but you know, when I was a kid, we frequently opened the base cabinet drawers to use as stepping stools to get up to the counter top. I always remember that. I do not want my products failing and getting either call backs, or unhappy customers.


----------

